# Holding Pen and Loading alley (pics)



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

After eight years, I've decided to make loading cattle a lot more safe. The hickory cane method and rickety chutes are a thing of the past. I enjoyed my hard work, can't wait to try it out in the coming months. In the meantime I'm letting the few cattle I have explore the new set up, can't hurt. Topside


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

That's some first rate work. Everything looks shipshape.

letting the cows have the run of the place is a good idea. That will make it easier to get them into the pens for loading purposes. If they are used to using one alley way as an exit and entrance then they can more easily be diverted from it into a loading chute.

Not clear on what you intend as a loading chute. However, as a general rule a loading chute needs to be only about 2 1/2 feet wide. Loading them out of a building works fine. They head toward the light and think they are getting out.

Another trick is to have turns in the chute so they don't see the end of it until it's too late.Cows come into a pen because of the presence of food, water, salt, or because it's on a direct route from one pasture to another.

COWS


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cows, the trailer will be backed up to the two large posts with the two blue corral panels attached, that's the exit to the trailer. I only load two a year (pets) to the slaughterhouse. The opening at the posts is 34 inches the same width as my sliding cattle trailer door....I'm just a bit tired right now, working with hickory planks can wear a man out....Thanks for the comments,,,Topside


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks a little wide, you will know IF they turn around in it. I would probably add a post to the middle of the panels so IF/when they do try to turn around, they don't bow the panels. The wood parts look good and sturdy, I might of left a wider space between the boards to be able to stand on them and to climb up to poke the animal. A 2"x upright in the middle would stiffen them up a lot. Do not know how big your cattle are. A lot of hard work there, you done good....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, only 2 head. I like a couple of cross boards to put in behind so they can't back up in the chute. 1 about half way from knees to tail head will work too. Many times when they do back up and hit the boards or pipes, they will push on to the trailer, they feel crowded and want out....James


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Photos 1 & 3 are of the entrance, photo 2 & 4 are of the exit.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes, I'll be using cross boards. I work lots of cattle at Tennessee Tech and that's the technique we use...However getting pets onto a trailer is often more difficult than range animals....Just my opinion.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Wow, you don't waste any time, do you? Great work.

And as jwal10 says, have some 2x4s or something larger to place behind them to keep them moving forward.

I like the idea of rehearsing. In fact, I do this with mine frequently. You could even load them in the trailer and take them for a spin. Training never hurts! 

Congrats on a great looking loading area!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks great! Good luck! 

I like the idea of letting them explore. I made the mistake of not letting them go through the chute before I tried to work them. Never again. I run them through every couple of weeks just to let them go so they won't balk when I need them to go through.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Good job. I've found you can load cattl into a trailer with a wider alley, one you can back up to and open the full back trailer gate, better then a narrow one.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just one more idea to add. While the steer is penned for a few days I'll have the trailer in position so that he become used to it's location. With the exit gate open he may even walk into the trailer and eat some grain without assistance....Anyway, thanks for the comments.....Topside


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

topside1 said:


> Just one more idea to add. While the steer is penned for a few days I'll have the trailer in position so that he become used to it's location. With the exit gate open he may even walk into the trailer and eat some grain without assistance....Anyway, thanks for the comments.....Topside


If no truck hooked to the trailer while it sits there, make sure you chock the wheels. He could move the trailer.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It looks 100% better than 90% of the places I had to haul out of when I hauled livestock for the auction yard. Just 1 heads up, make sure the panels are tied down, so when they try to climb under, they can't lift them....James


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

James, I'm also going to set two more posts half way down the corral panels, more work but worth the time and money. Also going to tighten up the width of the run from 34 inches to 30 inches. Topside


----------



## Rick&Patti (Nov 25, 2012)

Geez i hope my cows dont see that fancy set up you have they will be running away home or calling obama claiming abuse great job to bad your not closer I would have you building one for me


----------

